# Too many potatoes!



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hi all.

We have way too many potatoes right now. Do you have a favorite tried and true recipe you'd like to share? One that you've made for yourself or someone else that you love?

Thank you!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try this site: http://www.potatohelp.com/recipes/feature_recipe.asp as well as the usual suspect (soar.berkeley.edu/recipes)

My all-time fave is Pommes Anna; must be the butter. I also adore potato kugel (Jewish/European potato casserole), latkes (pancakes), mashed with loads of butter and cream, roasted in the convection oven with herbs and olive oil.... Now you've got me going!

[ July 09, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## pooh (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm hungry now, you got me going, Mez!


----------



## logose (Nov 15, 2000)

Tortilla Espanol-the Spanish potatoes, onions and egg omelet appetizer. 
Or if you are having a barbeque, Cut the potato into large slices and place in a piece of foil.In between the slices place slices of onions. Then before wrapping with the foil, place a bacon on top of the whole thing. When wrapped either put it into the coals or put it on the rack until done. It is great with grilled meats or seafood and it is so easy. 
What is equally good is cut the potato in half then brush with garlic butter, sprinkle with sea salt and pepper then grill along with portabello mushrooms and assorted veggies, tomatoes, red and green bell peppers, onions, Japanese eggplant halves, or whatever else you like. Some mesclun salad with a light vinegarette and you have a grilled veggie salad. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I love your suggestions, Lorraine.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pommes duchesse, gnocchi and why not potato bread.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

What about good old fashioned vichyssoise? My favorite summer-time potato treat!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Twice stuffed freeze well.
I make a mean au gratin....cream, garlic and sharp cheddar.
What kinda taters you got? There are at least a dz varieties at the market..I'm getting fingerlings for the Spainish picnic Sun....potatoes and white anchovies are supposed to be Spainish.


----------

